# The current Mexican steroid scene



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2010)

*The current Mexican steroid scene*
_by Anthony Roberts_

The following email was sent to me by a  reader who’s just returned from Mexico. It’s a pretty good assessment of  what the average steroid user will find, should he or she travel across  the border…

 Personally, the last time I was in Mexico was probably a decade ago,  and yes, I used the opportunity to smuggle steroids across the border in  my luggage. I grabbed a ton of Ttokkyo Tren 75, Eq, and Deca, and a  bunch of Sten, and I was set for several months afterwards. Anyway, I’m  not recommending that anyone smuggles anything from anywhere to anywhere  else, but the following email is a good synopsis of the current Mexican  steroid scene:Hey  Anthony,
Just thought I share my  experience in Mexico,  particularly Merida. I  went to over 15 pharmacies, most were the big  chains Ahorra and YZR.  Most of the pharmaceuticals were in the back, so I  needed  my  translator (gf) to help me get Testosterone.

 Even though I was  curious to the selection they had back there, I  just wanted sten. The  only one was Sten by Atlantis Pharma, 139 pesos  for 2 x 2ml amps of  120mg each. I  just bought that and at times was  introduced to Stenox when inquiring  about sten, same manufacturer.

 I encountered Organon’s Deca and Sos250 (both pre loads using a  20g)  about 3 times despite never asking for such. Deca was 2 pre loads x   50mg for 388 pesos reduced from  mrsp of 500 or so at the Super Bodega  in Merida.When I pressed them even  more and that is when I was  introduced to Andriol, which surprised me,  however I turned  that down.  I turned down Sos250 at first for 2 reasons; cost and looked  fake  due  to no hologram. However when I later saw it, as I walked down the   counter with the  package, I noticed the background hologram. It consisted of the logo all over the packaging. I gave that a try despite   it being more expensive at 200 pesos for 1 pre load.

 Cynomel  was harder to find, except in Playa Del Carmen(hour south of  Cancun), but  they wanted 50% more  than in Merida. I scored 2, all  from a different pharmacies in Merida  and  all saying they have more  coming in tomorrow. It was a hassle in general  trying to get more than 1  of anything.
 Playa Del Carmen was  easier to find what I needed and most of the  selection was out in the  open, however prices were much higher and  chances of it being a fake  seemed more likely.I saw quite a bit more  than in Merida, but nothing  fancy. Just basics like Deca and variations  of testosterone. I thought I  spotted some Primo, but it was  Primotestobolan (Test E). I rejected it  simply due to price.I also  recall seeing a red cheesy looking box with a  huge yellow triangle  across the packaging. I never inquired to further  investigate it, but  after getting home I found out it was Organon’s  testosterone depot, if I  am not mistaken. Due to the packaging, I  dismissed it.

 I inquired about testosterone and Cynomel at Costo  and Bodega  (really it was a walmart in disguise in Progresso, sorta  confusing) I  am assuming policy of not carrying those is  dictated by their US  bosses.

 Overall, I was just  irritated I could not find a place with lots of  hormones in stock or  that were out in the open (behind the counter),   the low supply and them not understanding that  testosterone  and  testosterona sounds very similar, yet it baffled them. I guess most  of  the hormones are shipped to the border towns and tourist destinations as  I saw with Playa Del carmen.











http://www.anthonyroberts.co.za/2010/07/the-current-mexican-steroid-scene/​


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Recently got some mexican stuff, Omega and XT. XT labs I guess is up-and-coming? The test is pretty solid, I think if they get more buisness they could become quite a nice UGL. while im not too pleased with the Omega oral Dbol, not feeling it quite as much at Axio Dbol.

My only experience with mexican gear


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 15, 2010)

Do you know guys if you still can get Stenox-halotestin in meixco?


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 15, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Do you know guys if you still can get Stenox-halotestin in meixco?



Yes you can


----------



## unclem (Jul 15, 2010)

xt has a very clean lab its a nice big place. there gear is getting alot better since new owners took over. omega is ok i would say. there orals are questionable, but i spoke to them about this in the past. they to have clean enviroment. the omega drol seems to be right on. but i havent used anything other than that. i do have there var but havent gotten to it yet. ill post as to quality.but the sponsors on here that sell the halo, sten is gtg. the only thing is the dose of halo, 2.5mg a tab.


----------



## awhites1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just thinking about going to mexico on a pantry raid like that....


----------



## hardcoreicon (Apr 21, 2011)

been dealing with xt labs for a bit. they are very professional, and  take time to talk to each customer. i can bbm ANYTIME and get a response  to any question, 1 on 1. they dont bs and are a solid company, same can be said  for all their products. havnt heard a single complaint and have seen  great results, no pain or soreness on injection site and the prices r amazing. i had 2 orders seized and they  re-sent them, free of charge, no questions asked. i dont work for this company or anything like that this is my honest opinion.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 21, 2011)

This is an old post from 2010.


----------



## ROID (Apr 21, 2011)

the agenda is becoming more clear

I will say i've used XT sustanon and it was g2g


----------

